
Ask HN: Does anyone outside of Google use Dart? - _bxg1
I remember when Dart came out it was painted as a JavaScript-killer. To put it lightly, that hasn&#x27;t happened. Aside from Flutter I can&#x27;t personally name any Dart projects, and aside from Google I don&#x27;t know of any companies using it.<p>Does anyone here use it for something other than Flutter and&#x2F;or know someone who does? Is it a dying language assuming Flutter doesn&#x27;t hugely take off?
======
isoos
Yeah, we have a sizeable server-side Dart project for crawling and processing
websites and documents.

I also know a few companies using it for full-stack language in web and server
apps.

The people I know are not vocal, I guess they are tired arguing with the
doomsayers and rather focus on their tasks.

------
amajisenpai
Wrike team - web & backend

